# [EVDL] EV's vs the IRS



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Can you ask them to cite their sources that say you do in fact need a
Manufacturer's Certification? A tax lawyer might not be a bad idea...

-D



> John G. Lussmyer <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Just thought you all should know that the IRS is fighting my 2009 EV Tax
> > Deduction. (Form 8910)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello John,

About two years ago, I instructed another person that converted his EV which 
uses 24 of my old batteries in his EV on how to fill in the 8910 Form and 
got his credit.

If you did the conversion your self, you fill in lines 4 to 8. If you are 
not claiming a plug-in conversion, then you enter 0 on lines 4 to 8 and go 
to line 9 and fill out line 9 to 21.

The lines 4 to 8 is for a conversion you did your self or by somebody else 
for you.

Conversion means that a ICE vehicle was converted to a EV. A manufacturer 
vehicle is a new vehicle, is not a converted vehicle. The manufacturer 
vehicles are the qualified hybrid and electric vehicles listed in the 
instruction sheet for Form 8910.

Roland








----- Original Message ----- 
From: "John G. Lussmyer" <[email protected]>
To: "SEVA SEVA" <[email protected]>; "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" 
<[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, January 04, 2012 4:15 PM
Subject: [EVDL] EV's vs the IRS


> Just thought you all should know that the IRS is fighting my 2009 EV Tax
> Deduction. (Form 8910)
> Their argument seems to be that even "Conversions" must have a
> Manufacturers Certification to be allowed.
> This pretty much drops the deduction for Do It Yourself conversions.
>
> I'm having "fun" now digging through as many other sources of info as I
> can to get clarifications on the rules.
> If anybody has any good sources of info, I'd love to see them.
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Just got a call back from the IRS person that was doing the pre-hearing investigation.
They've decided to drop the case.
Apparently, she got a hold of one of the original authors of the EV Deduction rule, and they decided that my home-conversion IS allowed.


On Wed Jan 04 15:15:59 PST 2012 [email protected] said:
>Just thought you all should know that the IRS is fighting my 2009 EV Tax
>Deduction. (Form 8910)
>Their argument seems to be that even "Conversions" must have a
>Manufacturers Certification to be allowed.
>This pretty much drops the deduction for Do It Yourself conversions.
>
>I'm having "fun" now digging through as many other sources of info as I
>can to get clarifications on the rules.
>If anybody has any good sources of info, I'd love to see them.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

a small step for man...


Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of [email protected]
Sent: Wednesday, February 15, 2012 10:54 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List; SEVA SEVA
Subject: [EVDL] EV's vs the IRS

Just got a call back from the IRS person that was doing the pre-hearing
investigation.
They've decided to drop the case.
Apparently, she got a hold of one of the original authors of the EV
Deduction rule, and they decided that my home-conversion IS allowed.


On Wed Jan 04 15:15:59 PST 2012 [email protected] said:
>Just thought you all should know that the IRS is fighting my 2009 EV 
>Tax Deduction. (Form 8910) Their argument seems to be that even 
>"Conversions" must have a Manufacturers Certification to be allowed.
>This pretty much drops the deduction for Do It Yourself conversions.
>
>I'm having "fun" now digging through as many other sources of info as I

>can to get clarifications on the rules.
>If anybody has any good sources of info, I'd love to see them.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hurray! 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of [email protected]
Sent: 15 February, 2012 10:54 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List; SEVA SEVA
Subject: [EVDL] EV's vs the IRS

Just got a call back from the IRS person that was doing the pre-hearing
investigation.
They've decided to drop the case.
Apparently, she got a hold of one of the original authors of the EV
Deduction rule, and they decided that my home-conversion IS allowed.


On Wed Jan 04 15:15:59 PST 2012 [email protected] said:
>Just thought you all should know that the IRS is fighting my 2009 EV 
>Tax Deduction. (Form 8910) Their argument seems to be that even 
>"Conversions" must have a Manufacturers Certification to be allowed.
>This pretty much drops the deduction for Do It Yourself conversions.
>
>I'm having "fun" now digging through as many other sources of info as I 
>can to get clarifications on the rules.
>If anybody has any good sources of info, I'd love to see them.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Do you have some more details about the 'decision' so that we may include it in our forms?

tks,
Rush
www.TucsonEV.com
----- Original Message ----- 
From: <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>; "SEVA SEVA" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, February 15, 2012 11:53 AM
Subject: [EVDL] EV's vs the IRS


> Just got a call back from the IRS person that was doing the pre-hearing investigation.
> They've decided to drop the case.
> Apparently, she got a hold of one of the original authors of the EV Deduction rule, and they 
> decided that my home-conversion IS allowed.
>

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Not yet. I should be receiving the paperwork with the details soon.

On Wed Feb 15 12:35:19 PST 2012 [email protected] said:
>Do you have some more details about the 'decision' so that we may include it in our forms?
>
>tks,
>Rush
>www.TucsonEV.com
>----- Original Message -----
>From: <[email protected]>
>To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>; "SEVA SEVA" <[email protected]>
>Sent: Wednesday, February 15, 2012 11:53 AM
>Subject: [EVDL] EV's vs the IRS
>
>> Just got a call back from the IRS person that was doing the pre-hearing investigation.
>> They've decided to drop the case.
>> Apparently, she got a hold of one of the original authors of the EV Deduction rule, and they
>> decided that my home-conversion IS allowed.
>>

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

